# VIVA LAS VEGAS - From Nevada to Detroit/Windsor



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2005)

*STATS TODAY*
*34, 6'0, 219*

After a couple month bulk, I am ready to shave myself into fighting shape for the Olympia weekend...
(Can't be a slob in front of any IM'rs)

Then a week following that is the Detroit/Windsor Marathon
In which I will be running the 5k -  

This will be a three week blast cut...

Shouldn't be hard...  Just upping the tempo and tightening the reigns
on the diet a bit...

I guess I'd like to lose 10lbs, but I just want to be lean and mean again - 

See you on the other side


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2005)

*FRI 23SE051430*
*World Gym - Shelby*

*BOXING*

Ran thru my old 50min WO (But slow) - 

My feet are heavy and my hands are soft

Had trouble staying in constant motion

AB core performance proves I am super soft

Never Fear...
I know this stuff, this will not be like the Olympic lifts

P-funk's mantra rings in my head...  

"Train like a champion"...




...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

What's your boxing workout ??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What's your boxing workout ??


It is a circuit
The rounds are set @ 2-1/2 min to speed station transition
with a 60 second rest between (usually need this to change equipment, gloves, ETC...)

*PART 1*
5 min jump rope (warmup)

*PART 2*
6 rounds... I usually go

1. Speed Bag,
2. Headache Bag,
3. Heavy Bag,
4. Double Headache Bag
5. Body Snatcher Bag
6. Speed Bag

_*PART 3*_
Heavy bag drills...
designed to be a two person drill
(1st) person works the bag, (2nd) person holds and coaches
The punches are thrown with perfect form, as fast and hard as possible to maintain the form
_The timing is like this_

(1st) 30seconds straight L-R's
10sec rest
(2nd) 30seconds straight L-R's
10sec rest
(1st) 30seconds straight L-R's
10sec rest
(2nd) 30seconds straight L-R's

60sec rest
(1st) 30seconds L-R Hooks
10sec rest
(2nd) 30seconds L-R Hooks
10sec rest
(1st) 30seconds L-R Hooks
10sec rest
(2nd) 30seconds L-R Hooks

60sec rest
(1st) 30seconds L-R uppercuts
10sec rest
(2nd) 30seconds L-R uppercuts
10sec rest
(1st) 30seconds L-R uppercuts
10sec rest
(2nd) 30seconds L-R uppercuts

60sec rest
(1st) 30seconds combinations
10sec rest
(2nd) 30seconds combinations
10sec rest
(1st) 30seconds combinations
10sec rest
(2nd) 30seconds combinations
60sec rest

*PART 4*
_Four more Rounds_

_I usually go_
1. Speed Bag
2. Spinning Bike (resistance set so your BW can only slowly move the pedals)
3. Double Headache Bag
4. Jump Rope

*PART 5*
AB Work (this is where we listen to the Rocky music)

Lower ab work
4 exercises of 10-20 reps
Oblique work
4 exercises of 10-20 reps
Upper Ab work
4 exercises of 10-20 reps
Med-Ball work
2 min of torture

Put everything away -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

Sounds fun    Where do you have all this equipment?     I put up a heavy bag and speed bag in my garage over the summer.    I just need to learn how to effectively use it.   Do you know of any links to teach me how to hit the speed bag?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sounds fun  Where do you have all this equipment? I put up a heavy bag and speed bag in my garage over the summer. I just need to learn how to effectively use it. Do you know of any links to teach me how to hit the speed bag?


Speed bag is all timing...

Your basic core boxing timing is 2 & 2..

EX- jumprope = L-L-R-R-L-L-R-R... (2 on the left- 2 on the right)

Speed bag builds off of this... 2 left hand - 2 right hand

More Advanced = I like to do "SCALES"

5R-5L
4R-4L
3R-3L
2R-2L-2R-2L
(repeat)

Don't worry about head movement that will come naturally
But when you are able, try moving your feet when you run the scales...
2 & 2 - front foot, back foot, in & out, side to side... Stay loose...

Use the foot timing from the Jump Rope at the same time you are
Running the hand timing on the speed bag

Call me when you get all that down -


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2005)

Good luck MM.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2005)

wow another unique journal cool.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you girls (*blush*)

*SAT 24SE041000*
*LTF - Shelby*

*ALT LEG EXT* (2&2) (like jumprope cadence)
20 x 10, 10
30 x 10

*SNATCHWERK*
WARMUP = Bar Work

*OHS + SNATCH* (lbs)
55 x 3+3
65 x 3+3, 2+2
75 x 3+3
85 x 3+3
95 x 3+2, 0+1 -  - _seemed hard?_
I don't know why I'm disappointed... this is light day - 

*C&J*
95 x 1
115 x 1, 1
135 x 1, 1

*FS&J* (from rack)
155x 1, 1
185x 1, 1
205x 1, 1

STRETCHING
_Left knee took a hit somewhere in there_
_I will invert later to try and stretch it_ -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2005)

*SAT 24SE051820*


Before - 219lbs - 





Check out the love handles -  
I have never done a BB show, so no comments on the posing -


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2005)

Ya got some nice mass going on there MM!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ya got some nice mass going on there MM!


Yes, but you can't see it in that angle, because it's all junk in the trunk -


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 24, 2005)

Eh, if you're not competing there's not much sense in being incredibly lean unless you just want to show off, which is a bit pointless in my opinion. You're cutting now for a reason, I'm sure you'll be fine .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2005)

You have a good base MM.....Start watching your diet if you want drop 10 lbs  

Thanks for the bag work tips


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

*SUN 25SE050900*
*World Gym - Shelby*

_unscheduled Suzettes Dance squad assaulted my boxing room this morning_ - 

so... Alternate WO

*Treadwall*
250 @ 5.2 - 10:35
250 @ 5.3 - 10:15

*ALT LEG EXT* _(2&2, trying to undo knee strain from yesterday)_
20 x 20, 20, 20

*OLD SCHOOL ELIPTICAL*
5 min _(Boxing body movements)_

STRETCH


Treadwall is still as hard as ever, I checked & my old log was still
in there... Last time I climbed = June 2003 -


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *SUN 25SE050900*
> *World Gym - Shelby*
> 
> _unscheduled Suzettes Dance squad assaulted my boxing room this morning_ -


 ah ha i figured out who monkey is...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck monkey....boxing is the best workout I have ever tried.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2005)

so your workout, does it get your heartrate way up? i used to jump rope after i saw some boxers doing it on tv n i know that does... it is very cool how they do it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> so your workout, does it get your heartrate way up? i used to jump rope after i saw some boxers doing it on tv n i know that does... it is very cool how they do it.


Yes the reason I have to run rest INTVLS between work rounds
is because I am usually hunched over, ready to vomit

Foreman can help me attest to the rigors of boxing training


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2005)

. a few trips up my hiit hill made me feel the same. fun huh?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

*MON 26SE051630*
*World Gym - Shelby*

*BOXING*
(Whole Circuit)

More movement in my feet, a little more stamina, almost some snap in my punches

Tried to do some pivot movements on the heavy bags -  

Still trying to lean into the punches instead of moving my feet
and staying balanced toe to toe w/ the target (feet not set for combinations)

*TREADWALL*
300ft @ 5.3 = 11:15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds fun 

Whats a "treadwall" ??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sounds fun
> 
> Whats a "treadwall" ??


I'll post in your journal -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 27, 2005)

*TUES 27SE051630*
*LTF - Shelby*

*INTERVALS*

1.5mi - Cut Short...

...Wanted to do MED ball plyo's & Killers, but they closed B-Ball courts for kids activities and league ball - 

Wanted to swim also, but there was a 20 min wait for pool lanes - 




It's OK, Got a little warmup, and tomorrow is my heavy day @ the Lions Den...
Food and sleep for me -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *TUES 27SE051630*
> *LTF - Shelby*
> 
> *INTERVALS*
> ...



That's one of the things I don't like about LTF......(closing the gym for league play!!!!)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's one of the things I don't like about LTF......(closing the gym for league play!!!!)


Yeah... If they are going to close one side down
they should leave the other open, not schedule two events at the same time

But....

Tis the season -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 28, 2005)

Inverted 5 min this morn, after shower
Good stretch -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah... If they are going to close one side down
> they should leave the other open, not schedule two events at the same time
> 
> But....
> ...



Agreed!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 28, 2005)

*WED 28SE051645*
*Lions Den - RAC*

*WARMUPS*
25k OHS x 3, 3+1
32.5k OHS+SNATCH x 2, 2+2

*SNATCH*
40k x 2+2
50k x 2+0, 1+0, +0, +0 - 
_Facing away from mirror today, this is a whole new ball game = Breakdown..._
40k x 2+0, +0, +1, +0, +0, +1, +1

*C&J*
40 x 1
60 x 1, 1
80 x 1, 1
100 x 0, 0, 0 - _Got the 2nd one, but it was ugly,_
_and didn't feel strong enough to count_

_Done, before too much wear and tear -  _

Lifting with no mirror really screwed my world
I will now never do it again, if I can help it
I set myself back by becoming dependant on the mirror for
a visual aid for my balance.... Doom on you Monkey -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2005)

lifting with a mirror is the worst!  It distorts your sense of perception even if you think you aren't really looking at it.  I even hate squating infront of mirrors.  they drive me nuts.  Olypic lifting in front of the mirror is by far the worst though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lifting with a mirror is the worst! It distorts your sense of perception even if you think you aren't really looking at it. I even hate squating infront of mirrors. they drive me nuts. Olypic lifting in front of the mirror is by far the worst though.


I read in Ivonnes journal that she had been warned to not use the mirror...
So I figured I would give it a shot with no mirror...
It had not occured to me to even try it without -  

I started to get the lifts towards the end but was too spent to keep
going without over-taxing my knee or something

I hope I can get the #'s and form back up to what they were somewhat quickly -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 30, 2005)

*FRI 30SE051645*
*World Gym - Shelby*

*BOXING*

1 HR

Very drained... Cutting carbs this week is finally catching up with me
feel sluggish...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also finally got some video processed...
So here's a little taste - 

Form Training, No Hand Front Squats

http://media.putfile.com/185-205-fs


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 30, 2005)

Updated home computer (finally)

Installed the new VID software...
Reloaded my outdated Acrobat & Distiller software...
And switched over to The Firefox browser, just to check it out...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2005)

Video looks good...front squats are hard!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 30, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Video looks good...front squats are hard!!


 Yeah if you watch my arms in that vid you can see you need perfect balance to hit those
   I find Whatever weight I can front squat like that...
   I can also clean & jerk nicely...

   Here is some more training vid cut down...
   (Headache bag work)
http://rapidshare.de/files/5731806/30se05-training.wmv.html


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2005)

*SAT 01OC051045*
*LTF - Shelby*

Warm ups & stretching

*CLEAN + OHS + SNATCH*
55 x 2 + 5 + 3
65 x 2 + 3 + 2
75 x 2 + 3 + 2
85 x 2 + 4 + 2
95 x 2 + 3 + 3

At this point my right knee just started throbbing... 
No warning just "BANG" right after the sets @ 95
it was instantly bumping, but I was feeling strong and balanced
prior to that - 

Spooked me, I did one clean with 135 as I was going to
hit some C&J's up to 175 but the 135 felt so awful on that
knee, that I just plain quit - 

I got myself a shake and sat in the lockeroom with a towel
full of ice on the knee for 20min...

Felt much better afterward, but its still making a nasty gravel-ly
sound, so I will ice again today -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2005)

Smart move!!   Don't push it  

ICE ICE ICE!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 2, 2005)

*SUN 02OC051930

 MED BALL DRILLS*
 20min

*POOL*
 20 lengths freestyle

 Lost a step or two in the water, still somewhat efficient though...

 R-Knee was stiff this morning felt good as day went on...
 bumping a little bit after the swim...
 Ice is on it as I type -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2005)

How's the knee today ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How's the knee today ?


  It feels screwed, I've decided to stay off of it for at least a week - 
  (gettin old)

  So in the interest of resting the knee which just feels plain overworked...

*MON 03OC051645*

*BB CURL*
  65x10
  85x10
  115x8

*SKULLS*
  60x12
  95x10
  105x10

*OVRHD TRI MACHN*
  160x12
  190x12
  235x8

*ROPE CBL CURL*
  100x12, 12, 12
*
  DB LATL RAISE*
  10x20
  15x15, 15, 15

*NAUTLS SETD LATL RAISE*
  80x12, 12, 12

*CAMSTAR AB CRUNCH*
  30x12, 12, 12

  Stretching "the knee"
  slow and careful -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2005)

Workout looks good!

Your not that old


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Workout looks good!
> 
> Your not that old


 Gonna lay off the power movements I think...
 Do some shaping stuff before Vegas - 
 Hope the knee cools off by then


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2005)

When's Vegas?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> When's Vegas?


 Next week baby!!! :bounce:


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 4, 2005)

*TUES 04OC050525*

Inverted 5min @ 70deg + quad & ham stretches


THIS SUCKS!!!

I am relegated to sitting around while the last days of serious training are wasted away -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Next week baby!!! :bounce:



HAVE FUN!!   Take a dig. camera with you so you can post pics


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 4, 2005)

*TUES 04OC051630

  Boxing*
  circuit & abs + 3 sets med ball drops

*TREADWALL* (sprints)
  100ft @ 2:19
  2min rest
  111ft @ 2:24
  2min rest
  100ft @ 1:54

  300 total - 
  these were brutal, knee held up though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2005)

Good to hear you knee held up      I'm sure it gets a workout on that treadwall!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Very drained... Cutting carbs this week is finally catching up with me
> feel sluggish...



For gawd sakes stop cutting!  You're gonna make me look like a spherical slob at this rate!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> For gawd sakes stop cutting!  You're gonna make me look like a spherical slob at this rate!


  - As if!
     ----------------------------------------
*
     WED 05OC051630
     LTF - Shelby

     CHINS (BW)*
     x 8, 8, 7, 7 - pauses @ top & bottom

*INCL DB FLY*
     40 x 12, 12
     45 x 12
     50 x 12

*HMS HI-PULL*
     180 x 12
     270 x 12
     360 x 8, 5

*JERK GRIP STNDG BB PRESS*
     65x12
     85x12
     105x10
     135x6, 4
_No legs added to these and grip was from chest
     with bent wrists and all_

*POOL*
     20 lengths freestyle

*   BW - PWO* = 208.1
_11lbs down, ? to go_


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

*THURS 06OC050550

 INVERTED*
 5min @ 70deg + ham stretch
_skipped quads_ -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2005)

You're up early


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You're up early


5 days a week -


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2005)

nice vids but next time can we have some dancing?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

*THURS 06OC051645*
*LTF - Shelby*

*SETD HAM CURL* (Techno)
50x20
100x15
120x10
140x8

*HANG POWER CLEAN*
95x6
135x6
160x5
185x3
205x3
225x0, 0 - 

*HANG POWER CLEAN & JERK*
155x2
175x2 - Sloppy 
185x1, 1

*CARDIO*
X-Trainer - 20min @ 155 HR


Went to see my family doc this morn about my knee...
He said inflammed Patellar Tendon - 
I pretty much guessed it was inflammed something...
No chance of any real damage though - 

So I trained a little harder knowing this - 

Made good dinner tonight, Steak & Eggs -  (Delmonico, bought special)








I feel like I am on death row... Last meal - 

Nothing but juice and Powder for the next three days -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

*THURS 06OC052210

    INVERTED* 
   10min @ 70deg

 That big dinner was so bloating!!!
 two weeks ago I would have swallowed two of those
 and a large chocolate malt, without blinking


   Made all my juice and stuff tonight... (about 2.5 gallons) 
   Took me about an hour - 
   Boy, I can't wait -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 7, 2005)

*FRI 07OC050814*

Had my shake for breakfast this morning... (0630)
[2 Scoops protein, 8oz apple orange kiwi juice]

Noon is a long way off 
I am already starving @ 0814 -


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2005)

> HANG POWER CLEAN
> 95x6
> 135x6
> 160x5
> ...




hang in there monkey butt.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 7, 2005)

*FRI 07OC051700
 World Gym - Shelby*

 Not much to report here...

 Went to gym W/GF...

*REAR PEC-DEC*
 50 x 25
 80 x 15
 100 x 15
 120 x 15

*DB LATL RAISE*
 15 x 15, 15, 15, 15*

 BB CURL*
 95 x 8, 8, 8, 8
*
 STRAIGHT HNDL TRI CBL PRS-DN*
 90 x 12, 13, 12, 12

 Absolutely no energy here...
 Didn't want to hit anything too hard, not enough
 nutritional intake to back up a tough WO


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2005)

How's the juice ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How's the juice ?


 I am beyond hungry, it doesn't even matter now...

 No WO today, but I am refinishing the floor @ my grandmothers house, Tore up old carpet & Pad, removed tack strips & staples..
 Rented a floor sander and sanded for like 4 hours - 
 I am just plain tired...

 Tomorrow I put in new base moulding and finish the wood floor - 
 Won't that be fun?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 9, 2005)

*SUN 09OC050740

 Inverted*
 5min @ 70deg

 Did a little stretching
 feeling drained -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like you are busy (and hungry)!!     


You're a good grandson    I'll have a cookie for you since you can eat one now


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes...  I deceided I shouldn't go another night without protein...

 So I bought some chicken breasts on the way home from grandma's house
 grilled it and chow'd one down - 

 My GF looked st me today and told me I looked like I was 17 years old
 because my face is so sunken in...  I may have lost too many pounds - 

 But, I certainly feel clean, and I am tired but that may be from the unusual
 work, not the fast!?!?

 Full high protein meals and WO tomorrow -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2005)

How much weight did you drop ?   Grill up a nice STEAK for today


----------



## klmclean (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey you  .....starting my new journal today, hope you come visit


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey you  .....starting my new journal today, hope you come visit


 As soon as I come back from the Olympia...
 (I don't know if I'll be able to get online while there)


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2005)

Nearly time!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2005)

No steak YM...  Too much fat for now 
  (But I am; like most IM'rs, going to hog out in LV)  


*MON 10OC051630*

*SETD LEG CURL*
  100x18
  150x10, 10, 6 

*JERKS* (FROM RACK)
  94x4
  135x2
  155x2
  185x2
  205x1
  225x0 - 

*NHFS*
  65x5
  95x3
  135x5
  165x4
  185x3
  205x1, 1

*CLEAN+C&J*
  135x1+1
  165x1+1
  185x1+1

*BB CURL+OVERHD TRI PRS* (pp-ss)
  70x10+10
  80x10+10
  90x10+10 ---> 60x6+6

_Felt Pretty Decent overall, going to ice my knee tonight, just in case_ -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nearly time!


 You know it baby 

 (Doing some packing tonight)


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You know it baby
> 
> (Doing some packing tonight)



Pfft, what's taking you so long?! lol
I 're' packed today, couldn't remember what I the hell I was taking.
Weather looks nice.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Pfft, what's taking you so long?! lol
> I 're' packed today, couldn't remember what I the hell I was taking.
> Weather looks nice.


  -- women...
 I'll finish packing tomorrow night -


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> -- women...
> I'll finish packing tomorrow night -



LOL hey I waited until one week before d-day, that's late for me.

How long is your flight?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL hey I waited until one week before d-day, that's late for me.
> 
> How long is your flight?


 

 I think 4hrs-15min?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2005)

Have a good time in Vegas MM!!       Take a bunch of pics for those of us not making the trip


----------



## klmclean (Oct 11, 2005)

New journal is up "The Road to Mexico......................"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 12, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> New journal is up "The Road to Mexico......................"


 

 LAST POST!!!!

 BLAST OFF FOR THE OLYMPIA IN AN HOUR!!!

 HAVE FUN IN THE COLD, SUCKERS!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> LAST POST!!!!
> 
> BLAST OFF FOR THE OLYMPIA IN AN HOUR!!!
> 
> HAVE FUN IN THE COLD, SUCKERS!


 
 ........ Have a good time!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

High temp of 52 today

Was low 40's when I woke up freezing my ass off this morning


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2005)

70 degrees on my way to work today.  High of 88 today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> High temp of 52 today
> 
> Was low 40's when I woke up freezing my ass off this morning



Welcome back to MI


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2005)

Where are all the pics from Vegas?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

I didn't take any, I always forgot to drag my camera along everywhere I went


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 18, 2005)

*TUES 17OC051645*
*LTF - SHELBY*

Back on the old horse again...
I felt like a real twerp in LV, standing next to all the pro BB's - 

I don't use the enhancers, but I used to be much bigger and
had some brute force that I lack today, although I can still
feel residual muscle strength when I need it
(most of the time)

I want to get my mass back, so I am going to start pushing big #'s again
but I will still continue trying to improve on my Olympic lifts

*PUSH PRESS* - (which P'funk thoroughly embarrassed me on, in LV)
95x10
135x6
155x5
175x4
195x2
205x2, 1
225x0+0, 0, 0  $h!t
135x6

*HMR-STR DCLN PRESS*
180x10
270x8, 6
230x7 --> 5

*20deg INCL DB FLY*
30x12
40x12
50x10, 8

BW PWO = 212.1

--------------------------------------------------------

Done, & off to the grocery to get some steaks and chkn to make me strong again - 

I'm fucking pissed about this whole thing, I wanted to eat my ass off in LV
but I couldn't WO to support such an appetite and I never should have dieted beforehand...

I think I lost 5 pounds out there - 
I had abs when I woke up monday afternoon?

SCREW THAT!... It's time to load up
I'm turning myself into a greasy fast, nitro burning, fucking tank - 

I hope the anger continues, welcome back testosterone -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

You're mad because you saw your abs ???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You're mad because you saw your abs ???


No, because I'm too skinny looking - 

(Watch the numbers bee-yotch)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No, because I'm too skinny looking -
> 
> (Watch the numbers bee-yotch)



Talk's cheap - lets see some BIG numbers (bee-yotch)

What do you weigh these days Slim ?   

Are you under 2 bills ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Talk's cheap - lets see some BIG numbers (bee-yotch)
> 
> What do you weigh these days Slim ?
> 
> Are you under 2 bills ?


No, thanks for reminding me though...
I did weigh in after yesterdays WO


----------

